# Hello can I join you?



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm starting today my 5th cycle (with Puregon) and feel so apprehensive. Find it hard to imagine that it will work again and then if it does that this time my pregnancy will continue...Sooo want a . I feel I am doing everything right, diet, supplements etc just can't see that positive result at the end!? Maybe I'm thinking to far ahead and should just take every day as it comes and relax  But I have so much on at the moment, moving back to London from abroad at the end of July, so keep thinking if it does not work I will have to pay privately and sink all my savings into the treatment... Sorry I'm waffling. I guess this is normal pre treatment nervs, which increase with the number of treatments?! 

On another note, I saw that some of you already know the ec and et date well in advance. I was just wondering about that because I never really knew the ec date more that 3 days in advance. More notice would be useful this time as my husband is already in London and will need to travel back to deliver 

Well I fell better now that I got it all out, thanks for reading. I think I would be a  if I didn't have FF. 

Good luck to everyone.

Sushi XX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Sushi

Life on the infertility rollercoaster isn't fair - it's bloomin hard actually. There are so many ups and downs, unknowns and blessings in some cases, but the only thing you can do is keep going and dreaming that one day you'll be the parent that you so much deserve. 

Like you say, take each day as it comes & relax. I think it's difficult not to be paranoid when you're having treatment anyway - we're always looking for changes in our bodies, symptoms, anything that'll give us a clue as to what could be going on. You're not alone Sushi - why don't you come over to the Super Baby Dusters of Summer and join in with the June/July cycle buddies. We'll give you as much support as you need.

In terms of knowing the EC/ET date - the hospital I'm with have the EC/ET dates pretty much set in stone. They gave me a schedule for the rest of the year showing which cycle I'd fit into depending on which day AF arrived. When I phoned to advise them what day AF arrived, they sent me a schedule with all my dates for blood tests / scans / treatments / EC & ET and even my test date.

Good luck with your move back to London - and wishing you all the very best of luck with your treatment xxx

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi sushi!

come join us on the super baby dusters! it really helps to have people around who are going through the same thing. I don't know when my ec is going to be yet but I think as soon as you get started on D/R they will have it all planned out. What tx are you having? let me know when you think you will be starting it all and I will put a predicted time on our super baby dusters list!

lots of love

kyra xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Nikki, Kyra,

thank you for your replys. I'd love to join you on the super baby dusters. I started injecting last Friday with 400 units of Puregon. Have my first blood test and scan to check the follies on Wednesday. Can't wait to see how they are growing.

Lots of love,

Sushi


----------

